# Polyoaks - Radio 4 satire / comedy



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2014)

Remember this is comedy, written by Dr Phil Hammond (an NHS GP) and David Spicer - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b045c65h

Worth a listen, when it's on iPlayer Radio.


----------

